# DetailersDomain.com - Tesla Model S - All Season Detail - Sonax Polymer Net Shield



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

DetailersDomain.com - Tesla Model S - gets an all season detail

Customer brought us her Tesla Model S for some much needed work however did not need a paint correction. She was focused on the interior.
The all season detail is great for a shine and protection however will not remove the medium to heavy swirls and scratches. Sonax Polymer Net Shield will provide up to 6 months of protection.

As for the interior we bumped it up to a full interior including carpet extraction and steam cleaning. The surfaces were cleaned up with 1Z einszett ****pit Premium and the leather was cleaned and treated with Leather Master Strong Cleaner and protected with Leather Master Protection Cream.

Take a look at the full article below.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Sonax MultiStar and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up with steam
- Washed 
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Uber Yellow Poly Clay Bar
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Sonax Paint Cleaner
- Last step - Sonax Polymer Net Shield
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Vac

- Interior wipe down and dusted
- Leather cleaned and protected
- Glass Cleaned

Before

























































































Prep

































































































































































































































































































































Interior before/after

Front carpets before

















Front carpets after

















Front and rear trunk before

















Front and rear trunk after

















Rear seats before after

















Rear carpets before after

















Cup holder before/after

















50/50









Afters

































































Before/After

















































































































Afters

























































If you have any questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]

I hope you enjoyed this one.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Great work as ever. Always enjoy your write ups.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking great, Phil!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the amount of pictures you's take, that must take time in itself, never mind the excellent job you's do.

Nice work. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks! photos usually take 20-40 min per car.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great before & after pic's top work :thumb:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking a lot fresher


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Excellent work there, car looks fantastic. I have a question, did you use a machine polisher at all or the Sonax Paint Cleaner was applied by hand? What kind of cut does it have, does it have any fillers?


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Great work Phil! 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice work! These cars looks great, we have a lot of them in Norway, they are pretty cheap here because no taxes on electric cars..

Want one!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

I first seen these on a program about will.i.am and he was driving one and it looked very smart and sleek too. Nice detail.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work indeed. Well done.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Great work guys..as always


----------

